
Ad agency leaks data on US military veterans' combat injuries - smacktoward
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ad-agency-leaks-data-on-us-military-veterans-combat-injuries/
======
ggg2
shouldn't the advertising agency having the data in the first place already be
considered a leak?

